

EC2 Storms - JoelPM
http://joelpm.com/ec2/latency/2010/02/12/ec2-storms.html

======
mark_l_watson
That is a good point about EC2 being a black box. When something really slows
down (SimpleDB queries, network access, etc.) it takes effort to track down
the problem(s).

I think that AWS is a good resource for scaling up non-realtime calculations
like map reduce, but may not be a great choice for 24x7 hosting.

~~~
nethergoat
How is this any different from a large corporation? Having been on both sides,
I'd argue that Amazon's mean time to response/resolution is as good as or
better than what is generally seen in silo'd enterprise shops (provided you
pay for AWS support- strongly recommended for those with mission-critical
cloud infrastructure).

------
nethergoat
How much traffic was each LB seeing? The use of round-robin DNS does not
always result in an even distribution of traffic.

~~~
JoelPM
The LB that was performing well was getting more traffic. I initially wanted
to break out response times by LB because I thought maybe that was the
underperforming machine, but my intuition was wrong and the opposite was true.

